# Can't downgrade lang/php5



## bono (Nov 10, 2012)

I had to move my old FreeBSD 7.2 to a new server on which I've installed FreeBSD 9. My problem is with portdowngrade, I don't understand if it's my mistake or it just can't be done by me. I try to downgrade lang/php5:

```
number         date         portversion  comment
    1  2012/10/09 07:32:44  5.4.7        SVN rev 305571 on 2012-10-09 07:32:44Z by ale
    2  2012/10/04 10:00:00  5.4.7        SVN rev 305246 on 2012-10-04 10:00:00Z by ale
    3  2012/08/23 14:54:48  5.4.6        SVN rev 303014 on 2012-08-23 14:54:48Z by ale
    4  2012/08/18 14:29:08  5.4.5        SVN rev 302724 on 2012-08-18 14:29:08Z by ohauer
    5  2012/07/23 23:18:19  5.4.5        SVN rev 301417 on 2012-07-23 23:18:19Z by delphij
    6  2012/06/19 07:44:31  5.4.4        Update to 5.4.4 release and switch to OptionsNG.
    7  2012/06/01 05:21:19  5.4.3        - update png to 1.5.10
    8  2012/05/16 07:36:12  5.4.3        Update to 5.4.3 release:
    9  2012/05/09 05:43:32  5.3.13       Update to 5.3.13 release:
```
I pick 6, which is the version I have on my old server and which is working with no problems. But after trying to install it I get: 

```
===>  php5-5.4.4 : Error from bsd.apache.mk. Illegal use of USE_APACHE ( 20+ ).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
```

So I try with option 5 and the result is the same. I tried to comment out 
	
	



```
#USE_APACHE
```
 but with no success. I found some patches over the net but I couldn't figure out what to patch :\

I am trying to downgrade to option 4 now. And I can only hope my problems with PHP will go away.

Thank you for help


----------



## bono (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry i dont need to downgrade anymore.
But why Illegal use of USE_APACHE ( 20+ ) on php version 5.4.4
Thank you.


----------

